# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Đông Nam Á từng bừng chờ đón Tết té nước - Tet te nuoc

## hangnt

*Cứ vào độ trung tuần tháng 4 hàng năm, tết Té nước tại nhiều quốc gia Đông Nam Á lại diễn ra làm dịu đi cái nóng của miền nhiệt đới và làm rực lên cả không gian lễ hội đầy màu sắc của những cộng đồng cư dân có truyền thống nông nghiệp lâu đời.* 



Các quốc gia có phong tục Tết té nước đang chuẩn bị nhiều hình thức tổ chức để hấp dẫn du khách.
Dù người Thái Lan gọi là Songkran, người Lào gọi là Bunpimay, hay Thingyan ở Myanmar và Chol Chnam Thmay ở Campuchia, tết Té nước tại các quốc gia theo truyền thống Phật giáo Tiểu thừa này hầu hết đều có nhiều điểm chung về hình thức và thường diễn ra từ ngày 13 – 15/4. Điểm nhấn của lễ hội độc đáo này chính là lúc mọi người té nước vào nhau như cách thể hiện thay lời cầu chúc năm mới nhiều may mắn, khỏe mạnh và hạnh phúc.

Sau những lễ nghi mang đậm sắc thái tôn giáo tại đền chùa, mọi người đổ ra đừờng, dùng xô, chậu, vòi nước hay súng nước tha hồ nghịch nước vào nhau, sau đó còn té nước vào nhà cửa, đồ thờ cúng, súc vật và công cụ sản xuất. Mọi người thoải mái tắm mình trong những làn nước, đón nhận nước té càng nhiều càng tốt bởi họ tin rằng như vậy sẽ gặp nhiều may mắn trong năm mới.


Khác với Tết cổ truyền của Việt Nam và Trung Quốc thường hướng về gia đình, tết Té nước mang tính chất cộng đồng nhiều hơn, do đó tạo nên sức hút đặc biệt, kéo theo sự nhập cuộc đầy hào hứng từ phía du khách. Ở đó không phân biệt người địa phương hay du khách, không phân biệt già trẻ, gái trai, các tầng lớp xã hội, ngôn ngữ… tất cả đều cùng hòa vào những điệu nhảy, ca hát, uống rượu, nghịch nước và tận hưởng niềm vui bất tận. Bởi thế, trong khi tết Té nước là lễ hội mừng năm mới của người bản địa, còn với du khách quốc tế.

Người Thái Lan gọi Tết té nước là Songkran, diễn ra từ 13 – 15/4 hằng năm, dịp nóng nhất trong năm, thời gian mà ngày thường dài hơn đêm. Đây là thời điểm người Thái tỏ lòng kính trọng với Đức Phật, dọn dẹp nhà cửa, té nước vào người cao tuổi nhằm tỏ lòng tôn kính. Người ta còn nấu các món ăn truyền thống và mặc các trang phục nhiều màu sắc. Từ thủ đô Bangkok đến “thành phố không ngủ” Pattaya, từ Phuket vùng Nam Thái đến thàng phố Chiang Mai ở Bắc Thái, mỗi vùng lại có những tập tục riêng mang đậm sắc thái văn hóa địa phương.



Thường vào Tết té nước, các nước có này Tết này thường thu hút nhiều khách du lịch đến vui chơi.
Theo thường lệ, thủ đô Bangkok là nơi tổ chức các hoạt động chào mừng lớn nhất. Người dân ở đây hay tề tựu ở khu vực đường Khao San bởi đây là một trong những điểm nóng diễn ra hoạt động té nước hoành tráng nhất. Trong khi đó Chiang Mai được xem là thủ đô của Songkran bởi nơi đây tổ chức Songkran đầy màu sắc truyền thống với nhiều phong tục cổ xưa vẫn còn được lưu giữ. Dịp này, người Chiang Mai lo trang hoàng lại nhà cửa và chùa chiền, sao cho nhà cửa thật lộng lẫy, chùa chiền thật đẹp và uy nghiêm. Với họ, ngày Tết Songkran càng ướt càng vui, càng hạnh phúc nên ai cũng chuẩn bị kỹ các phương tiện té nước vào người nhau. Còn ở Pattaya lại có hẳn hội thi sắc đẹp tạo nên không khí lễ hội vui nhộn, tưng bừng.

Trong ba ngày Tết té nước của Campuchia, gọi là Chol Chnam Thmay, trên khắp các con đường, những ngôi chùa sáng rực đèn hoa, đặc biệt là những con đường hướng về Hoàng cung. Trong đêm giao thừa, mọi người thắp nhang đèn đưa tiễn thần Téveda cũ để rước thần Téveda Thmay vào nhà. Ngày đầu tiên của năm mới, người dân ăn mặc thật đẹp rồi đội mâm lễ đến chùa cúng Phật. Qua ngày thứ hai, mọi người làm lễ dâng cơm của gia đình mình vào bình bát cho các sãi dùng như thể hiện lòng tôn kính và nhận lại từ sãi trưởng lời chúc phúc cho cả nhà. Ngày thứ ba là lễ tắm Phật. Vào buổi tối, du khách sẽ có dịp tham gia vào các hoạt động lễ hội đường phố từng bừng như: lễ té nước, bôi bột màu…

----------

